# FE Exam questions Electrical VS General Discipline



## stage3s4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, I'm planning to take the NY FE exam in April 2010. I'm wondering if it would be easier to study for the general discipline vs the electrical discipline for the afternoon session of the exam. A few people I work with told me that the General is much easeir than the a specific discipline but they are all mechanical engineers. I was looking at the topics and most of it seems like it would be new material for me since I'm electrical. Anyone in the same situation here? Any advice would be greatly appricated. Also If there is anyone in the NYC area looking to pair up to study just shoot me a pm.


----------



## baddriver (Aug 23, 2010)

stage3s4 said:


> Hello, I'm planning to take the NY FE exam in April 2010. I'm wondering if it would be easier to study for the general discipline vs the electrical discipline for the afternoon session of the exam. A few people I work with told me that the General is much easeir than the a specific discipline but they are all mechanical engineers. I was looking at the topics and most of it seems like it would be new material for me since I'm electrical. Anyone in the same situation here? Any advice would be greatly appricated. Also If there is anyone in the NYC area looking to pair up to study just shoot me a pm.


I just took and passed the April 2010 NYS FE. I am also an electrical engineer. I took the general afternoon exam after quickly looking at the electrical section problems. It depends on what your strengths are. The electrical afternoon section appeared to go in to greater depth, which is great if you have a deeper understanding of the advanced electrical topics. The general section was much more like the morning part of the exam in terms of topic variety, but with more in-depth/more involved questions. The topics were similar.

Taking the general in the afternoon worked for me, so I recommend it. Another benefit is you can just study using the Lindberg FE Exam book, and you'll have studied all the topics covered by the general section.


----------



## stage3s4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for your insight. I would say that I understand advance electrical topics but I would really have to study lots of material to really do well. I think I will try study for the general afternoon session this way I can concentrate on the same topics. I see there is biology on there which is odd since I havent taken a bio class since high school.


----------



## benbo (Aug 24, 2010)

IMO the afternoon section is always going to be tough. I am an electrical and took the afternoon electrical but years ago. Some of the electrical question were harder than the PE exam.

The key is to ace the morning section, that will give you cushion for the afternoon.


----------



## baddriver (Aug 25, 2010)

stage3s4 said:


> Thanks for your insight. I would say that I understand advance electrical topics but I would really have to study lots of material to really do well. I think I will try study for the general afternoon session this way I can concentrate on the same topics. I see there is biology on there which is odd since I havent taken a bio class since high school.


Take a look in the provided test material from the ncees.org website, http://www.ncees.org/exams/fe_exam.php

http://www.ncees.org/Documents/Public/FE%2...0Apr%202010.pdf

They give you a breakdown of each section, how many questions are on each topic by percentage. You'll notice there's approximately 3 biology questions in the afternoon general section. Not too bad. Again, studying from the PPI Lindberg FE prep book will cover all the topics on the morning and afternoon general exam. Good luck!


----------



## stage3s4 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for your advice. Speaking with a few freinds I went to school with, we all feel that taking the Electrical part in the afternoon is the best option. The topics covered are things that we are very fimilar with and looking at a few practice tests, it seems the questions are very basic and straight forward. The general displince seems to be more difficult for us since we have very little experince with fluids, strengths and materials, and thermal dynamics. These are topics that are not so easy to just pickup a book and understand.


----------



## akhi (Oct 2, 2010)

stage3s4 said:


> thanks for your advice. Speaking with a few freinds I went to school with, we all feel that taking the Electrical part in the afternoon is the best option. The topics covered are things that we are very fimilar with and looking at a few practice tests, it seems the questions are very basic and straight forward. The general displince seems to be more difficult for us since we have very little experince with fluids, strengths and materials, and thermal dynamics. These are topics that are not so easy to just pickup a book and understand.



How is your preparation going so far. Please let me know what do you follow (study material) for electrical in the PM module. I am electrical engg too.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a Fundamentals of Engineering reference handbook, FE sample questions and FE typical questions books that I used for the exam probably 10 years ago. I will basically give these away as I am cleaning out my home office. Any reasonable offer to cover shipping will do.

[email protected]


----------



## stage3s4 (Oct 18, 2010)

akhi said:


> stage3s4 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your advice. Speaking with a few freinds I went to school with, we all feel that taking the Electrical part in the afternoon is the best option. The topics covered are things that we are very fimilar with and looking at a few practice tests, it seems the questions are very basic and straight forward. The general displince seems to be more difficult for us since we have very little experince with fluids, strengths and materials, and thermal dynamics. These are topics that are not so easy to just pickup a book and understand.
> ...


Sorry for the late response. I have being doing some practice problems here and there on my free time and it doesn't seem to bad. I have the FE handbook with the sample questions for the electrical part. I have also been using the Lundberg book. It seems pretty good. Once It gets close to april I will start spending more time on doing practice exams. How is it going for you?


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 18, 2010)

cdcengineer said:


> I have a Fundamentals of Engineering reference handbook, FE sample questions and FE typical questions books that I used for the exam probably 10 years ago. I will basically give these away as I am cleaning out my home office. Any reasonable offer to cover shipping will do.
> [email protected]


Sold


----------

